# FREE AB & GC MAGAZINE ISSUE!!!



## epackage (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi folks, I'm giving away the November issue of Antique Bottle & Glass Collector, due to a mixup I got three issues and instead of running my typical contest giveaway I'm giving one of them away for guessing the correct number between 1 and 48. First person to guess the number I have chosen gets the mag sent to them for their enjoyment, you can only guess once, so good luck....Jim


----------



## coreya (Nov 19, 2012)

32 is my guess. Thanks


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 19, 2012)

MY FAVORITE #  13  THANKS FOR THE CHANCE.


----------



## epackage (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry guys those two guesses are wrong...


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 19, 2012)

I'll say................ 17!


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi  I will take  36  RED Matthews


----------



## epackage (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry Brian & Red those are not the number...

*Numbers chosen so far*​ *13
 17
 32
 36*​


----------



## mctaggart67 (Nov 19, 2012)

Jim, does 3 make the cut?


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 19, 2012)

ok....then it's gotta be..........27!!


----------



## epackage (Nov 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mctaggart67
> 
> Jim, does 3 make the cut?


 Nope...sorry


----------



## epackage (Nov 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bne74honda
> 
> ok....then it's gotta be..........27!!


 Only one guess per member please...[]


----------



## epackage (Nov 19, 2012)

*Numbers chosen so far

 03
 13 
 17 
 32 
 36*​


----------



## mctaggart67 (Nov 19, 2012)

Okay, was trying that number because -- and I could be wrong -- New Jersey was the third state to ratify the U.S. Declaration of Independence. I admire your state pride, Jim. I'm like that about my home province of Ontario when I have to deal with Ontario-hating Albertans and I'm like that about my adopted home of Alberta when I have to deal with Alberta-hating Ontarians. lol


----------



## epackage (Nov 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mctaggart67
> 
> Okay, was trying that number because -- and I could be wrong -- New Jersey was the third state to ratify the U.S. Declaration of Independence. I admire your state pride, Jim. I'm like that about my home province of Ontario when I have to deal with Ontario-hating Albertans and I'm like that about my adopted home of Alberta when I have to deal with Alberta-hating Ontarians. lol


 I can tell you that you're so on the right track it isn't even funny, I'll explain if and when someone guesses the correct number...


----------



## botlguy (Nov 20, 2012)

Number 11. Thanks


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 20, 2012)

Your just a carnival game  kind of guy Jim[]


----------



## epackage (Nov 20, 2012)

11 it is not![]

*Numbers chosen so far 

 03
 11
 13 
 17 
 32 
 36*​


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 20, 2012)

38


----------



## epackage (Nov 20, 2012)

38 it is not! 


*Numbers chosen so far 

 03 
 11 
 13 
 17 
 32 
 36
 38*​


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Nov 20, 2012)

Is it 22?


----------



## epackage (Nov 20, 2012)

22 it is not! 



*Numbers chosen so far 

 03 
 11 
 13 
 17
 22 
 32 
 36 
 38*​


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Nov 20, 2012)

How about 24 ?

 Mike


----------



## Conch times (Nov 20, 2012)

37


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Nov 20, 2012)

48


----------



## epackage (Nov 20, 2012)

24, 37, 48 do not sink my Battleship, magazine is still up for grabs...

*Numbers chosen so far 

 03 
 11 
 13 
 17 
 22
 24 
 32 
 36
 37 
 38
 48*​


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Nov 20, 2012)

4 ? [8|]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Nov 20, 2012)

21


----------



## bucky902 (Nov 20, 2012)

16


----------



## Asterx (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll choose 2


----------



## epackage (Nov 20, 2012)

4, 21, 16 & 2 DO NOT sink my battleship. keep em' coming!!

*Numbers chosen so far 

 02
 03
 04 
 11 
 13
 16 
 17
 21 
 22 
 24 
 32 
 36 
 37 
 38 
 48*​


----------



## antlerman23 (Nov 20, 2012)

23!


----------



## epackage (Nov 20, 2012)

23 doesn't cut the mustard...

 Numbers chosen so far 

*02 
 03 
 04 
 11 
 13 
 16 
 17 
 21 
 22
 23 
 24 
 32 
 36 
 37 
 38 
 48*​


----------



## NyDigger1 (Nov 20, 2012)

lucky number 07


----------



## epackage (Nov 20, 2012)

7 is a No....

*Numbers chosen so far 


 02 
 03 
 04
 07 
 11 
 13 
 16 
 17 
 21 
 22 
 23 
 24 
 32 
 36 
 37 
 38 
 48*​


----------



## epackage (Nov 21, 2012)

I will allow a second guess by anyone who wants to take another shot, gotta get this out in the mail to someone...

*Numbers chosen so far 


 02 
 03 
 04 
 07 
 11 
 13 
 16 
 17 
 21 
 22 
 23 
 24 
 32 
 36 
 37 
 38 
 48*​


----------



## Asterx (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow, we're all missing that battleship... 

 My second guess is #1


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 21, 2012)

OK..it's gotta be...............  14


----------



## epackage (Nov 21, 2012)

1 and 14 do NOT sink my battleship, thanks for playing though...

*Numbers chosen so far 


 01
 02 
 03 
 04 
 07 
 11 
 13
 14 
 16 
 17 
 21 
 22 
 23 
 24 
 32 
 36 
 37 
 38 
 48*​


----------



## NyDigger1 (Nov 21, 2012)

5?


----------



## epackage (Nov 21, 2012)

That's a big no again Mike, good try though, thanks for playing...[]

*Numbers chosen so far 


 01 
 02 
 03 
 04
 05
 07 
 11 
 13 
 14 
 16 
 17 
 21 
 22 
 23 
 24 
 32 
 36 
 37 
 38 
 48*​


----------



## pensacolasteve (Nov 21, 2012)

Is it 12?


----------



## epackage (Nov 21, 2012)

12 is not the answer Steve...

*Numbers chosen so far 


 01 
 02 
 03 
 04 
 05 
 07 
 11
 12 
 13 
 14 
 16 
 17 
 21 
 22 
 23 
 24 
 32 
 36 
 37 
 38 
 48*​


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 21, 2012)

Jim,

 you've chosen the magic number - nobody can guess it! I know!! -


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 12 is not the answer Steve...
> 
> ...


 
 Wow all of these people don't get the mag?  Order it then you wont have to guess numbers to get a copy,it will be in your mail box every month []


 http://americanglassgallery.com/abgc-homepage/


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 21, 2012)

Is the cover jar included, I like that thing!!! 40 if that's the case.
 I like that too, how 'bout a case of the jars? []
 Oh well, a unit of blood if 40 wins. Not a swap, it goes to the Red Cross, you get nothing.[]


----------



## mctaggart67 (Nov 21, 2012)

19, as in the the number of battle stars the battleship USS New Jersey earned?


----------



## februarystarskc (Nov 21, 2012)

maybe 27?


----------



## antlerman23 (Nov 21, 2012)

33?


----------



## epackage (Nov 21, 2012)

40...No
 19...No
 27...No
 33...No

*Numbers chosen so far 


 01 
 02 
 03 
 04 
 05 
 07 
 11 
 12 
 13 
 14 
 16 
 17
 19 
 21 
 22 
 23 
 24
 27 
 32
 33 
 36 
 37 
 38
 40 
 48*​


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Nov 21, 2012)

6


----------



## epackage (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry Ryan, 6 is not the number...

*Numbers chosen so far 

 01 
 02 
 03 
 04 
 05
 06 
 07 
 11 
 12 
 13 
 14 
 16 
 17 
 19 
 21 
 22 
 23 
 24 
 27 
 32 
 33 
 36 
 37 
 38 
 40 
 48*​


----------



## botlguy (Nov 21, 2012)

There's got to be a contection, numberwise, with New Jersey but I'm not smart enough to figure it out. My second guess is TEN


----------



## epackage (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry Birthday Boy, but 10 just won't do...

*Numbers chosen so far 

 01 
 02 
 03 
 04 
 05 
 06 
 07
 10 
 11 
 12 
 13 
 14 
 16 
 17 
 19 
 21 
 22 
 23 
 24 
 27 
 32 
 33 
 36 
 37 
 38 
 40 
 48*​


----------



## Blackglass (Nov 21, 2012)

How 'bout 44?


----------



## epackage (Nov 21, 2012)

44 would be incorrect...

*Numbers chosen so far 

 01 
 02 
 03 
 04 
 05 
 06 
 07 
 10 
 11 
 12 
 13 
 14 
 16 
 17 
 19 
 21 
 22 
 23 
 24 
 27 
 32 
 33 
 36 
 37 
 38 
 40
 44 
 48*​


----------



## bottle man (Nov 22, 2012)

I will guess 9.


----------



## epackage (Nov 22, 2012)

9 is not it, you may guess again BM...

*Numbers chosen so far 

 01 
 02 
 03 
 04 
 05 
 06 
 07
 09 
 10 
 11 
 12 
 13 
 14 
 16 
 17 
 19 
 21 
 22 
 23 
 24 
 27 
 32 
 33 
 36 
 37 
 38 
 40 
 44 
 48*​


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Nov 22, 2012)

[] 8


----------



## epackage (Nov 22, 2012)

8 doesn't cut the mustard...

*Numbers chosen so far 

 01 
 02 
 03 
 04 
 05 
 06 
 07
 08
 09 
 10 
 11 
 12 
 13 
 14 
 16 
 17 
 19 
 21 
 22 
 23 
 24 
 27 
 32 
 33 
 36 
 37 
 38 
 40 
 44 
 48*​


----------



## hunting262 (Nov 22, 2012)

15


----------



## epackage (Nov 22, 2012)

15 is not the number...* A second guess is allowed by all who only guessed once so far!!**Numbers chosen so far 

 01 
 02 
 03 
 04 
 05 
 06 
 07 
 08 
 09 
 10 
 11 
 12 
 13 
 14
 15 
 16 
 17 
 19 
 21 
 22 
 23 
 24 
 27 
 32 
 33 
 36 
 37 
 38 
 40 
 44 
 48*​


----------



## hunting262 (Nov 22, 2012)

18


----------



## Blackglass (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, I'll take second guess, then 

 47


----------



## epackage (Nov 22, 2012)

*DING DING DING, We have a winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
 Page 47 of this months issue has the ad for the NJ Bottle Collectors Show that just passed last wekend, which is why I chose that number, please PM me your address and I'll send it tomorrow. Thanks to everyone for playing, Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## hunting262 (Nov 22, 2012)

congrats blackglass hope you like it.[]


----------



## glassgopher721 (Nov 24, 2012)

Winner winner magazine dinner!


----------



## epackage (Nov 24, 2012)

I ended up with 3 issues in total this month, I gave away all three to members in this post, I hope they enjoy them...[]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 25, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't get to play as I am not at home and am playing with my brand new baby grandaughter. Maybe next time. []


----------



## epackage (Nov 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Sorry, I didn't get to play as I am not at home and am playing with my brand new baby grandaughter. Maybe next time. []


 I'll send you the December issue Renee...[]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey, that will be just like Christmas! Thanks!


----------



## antlerman23 (Nov 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I ended up with 3 issues in total this month, I gave away all three to members in this post, I hope they enjoy them...[]


 I thought This was for only one magazine! If I knew it was for three, I would have guessed 47 for sure!!![]
 Congrats blackglass! [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------

